# Buying revolution in U.S.



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

For all who live in U.S.-where can you buy revolution? I went to petsmarts website but I don't think they carry revolution. I don't want to have to use ivermectin-soem say it can be dangerous. I think it is kind of weird how ivermectin can be used for so many things...i've used it for other animals of mine for the wierdest things and it works. I just don't want to take any risks with my rat.

I am not entirely sure my rat has mites....if i use revolution or ivermectin and he doesn't have mites....wll it make him sick or will he die?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think you can get it from 1800petmeds.com or something like that, but I'm not sure if it requires a prescription.

The only reason it should harm the rattie is if they have a sensitivity to the active ingredient.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Is Revolution for Mites? 

If it is then save money and go to your local walmart or something and get Human mite Spray from the Pharmacy area.
(the spray) 

Taske the rats out, Spray the Bedding, Put the rats back in after a half hour, then it will kill the mites on the rat also.

(wait half hour for the scent to go away.)


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Does the spray hurt their lungs though....I don't want him to have respiratory problems because of it!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Not if you wait a half hour before putting the rat back in the cage.
Take the rat out, Spray while the rat is in another room, Bring him back in a half hour and the spray scent and everything is gone.

I have done it before on a healty rat and the next few days i watched him and he stayed the same.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest using a spray. Even if you can't smell it they likely can, and rat mites and human mites are different, the human spray may not kill them all and then you'll have a recurring problem.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Gonna repost some good advice from other members.

From lilspaz:


> Please do not use sprays or OTC products to treat your mites!!! Rats have incredibly sensitive respiratory systems and any sprays will have too strong a smell. I have also heard of rats dying from OTC treatments or they just didn't work.
> 
> The 2 accepted treatments for ecto-parasites are Revolution (from your vet, usually puppy/kitten strength). You put a tiny amount on the back of their neck and they are protected for 30 days which is longer than the life cycle of the bug. Then there's Ivermectin paste. Its a horse de-wormer paste. You remove a lot from the tube, mix it up really well since a horse gets the full dose and it may not be mixed well in that case. Then feed your rat a piece the size of an uncooked grain of rice. Then you get to scrub the cage, let it sit with a bleach solution on it, then wash again, vacuum the area around the cage, throw out any wooden objects, clean any plastic items, wash cloth in very hot water, and freeze any bedding for 48 hours. You will have to repeat this a total of 3 times, once per week.


and from Night:


> Revolution is best to use with rats, but ivermectin horse paste is also widely used and recommended. NEVER use OTC sprays, like Shelagh said. They don't work, and they can harm your rats.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is where I bought my Revolution and I'm in the US

http://www.canadavet.com/revolution.html

If you use it and your rat doesn't have mites, your rat wont get sick. All you do is one drop on the neck, give them a treat to let soak in, and thats it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

People from the US and from Canada have ordered from canadavet.com and have gotten it fairly quickly.

I will be ordering mine from then on as well.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Like Twilight did, you need to buy it online form another country OR find a small local pet store who orders it from another country.

my store orders from soem other county so we can sell it here. its legal to do that somehow..

revolution needs a presciption here.
but dont worry, ordering from canada is legal.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually it doesn't come from Canada. It is shipped in from New Zealand.

Revolution is also a prescription med in Canada.  

Something like parasites can be a great chance to get acquainted with an exotics vet so you have a good relationship with them if something goes wrong in the future, and also they can get a wellness check at the same time though. I take my rats to the vet to get Revolution and my vet even let me look at some lice under the microscope that she was able to pick up off my rats! YUCK!


----------

